# Korporate Amerika 2013 Unlocking your cell phone is now a criminal offence



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

News item that in the US, any new iphones/cellphones after Jan 26 cannot be unlocked legally without permission from
the service provider.

http://www.mobilenapps.com/articles/6800/20130125/unlocking-cellphones-us-become-illegal-jan-26.htm

So it appears that unlike buying a assault rifle with hardly any background check in the US..if you dare to unlock your cell phone after Jan 26 to go toa different service provider, without special permission from the cell phone gestapo, you can be arrested, charged and destined to spend eternity in cellphone concentration camp.

Fly on the wall: Korporate Amerika 2013

Cell phone polizi inspector (nazi): Zellphone pleaze!
Zo, vat do we have here...an unlocked cell phone ve see...
Kom vit us...ve need to know why you did that

Cell phone user: but???? I bought this phone and I found a better deal with another service provider

Cell phone gestapo: Nien! Not Permitted by order! Citizens are Not allowed to do this!..is directive of AT&T fuehrer
Ve have nice cell for you reserved but this one you cannot unlock...Kom vit us pleaze!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Astounding what certain businesses get away with.

Insurance companies, payday loan companies, and telco service companies top the list............in my opinion.

The government comes along once in awhile............when citizen outrage reaches a peak............and promise to "look into it".

Nothing ever happens.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> Fly on the wall: Korporate Amerika 2013
> 
> *Cell phone inspector (nazi):* Cellphone pleaze!
> Zo, vat do we have here...an unlocked cell phone ve see...
> ...


Ich lache. :highly_amused:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Ich lache. :highly_amused:


Zilence mein Fraulein Toronto.gal! 
Bringen Sie meine liebe Frau zum Schweigen.
Guter Gott im Himmel Dieses ist keine scherzende Angelegenheit!

You vill raise right hand and click heels pleaze!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The CRTC has proposed some new rules for wireless.

Everyone will be happy to learn the telcos would still be able to advertise an "unlimited" plan that has limits.

Capping the wireless bills, over data use fees?.................I am thinking "smart phones" are becoming a much higher monthly bill than many people thought they would.

The future of wireless may very well be a return to using a cellphone for emergency calls and using the home internet..........simply because consumers will get fee fatigue.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/s...eless-code-of-conduct-draft-crtc.html?cmp=rss


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The irony is German telcos actually have much cheaper plans for those who bring their own unlocked phone. If you take a subsidized phone, then they charge more per month to pay for it whereas in Canada they just charge everyone $$$ to use a smartphone. They also have good pay as you go brands with more options to just pay for what you use. I pay on average $20/month no strings.

In most countries you just get throttled if you use more than you paid for. In Canada they tell you it's unlimited and then send you an outrageous bill per MB that was hidden in the small text. I do agree that if you're foolish enough to take a +$600 phone for $100 you shouldn't be able to just unlock it and leave. That would be bad for my BCE and RCI shares!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The CRTC has proposed some new rules for wireless.
> 
> Everyone will be happy to learn the telcos would still be able to advertise an "unlimited" plan that has limits.



My WIND data plan (advertised as UNLIMITED Laptop) was capped at 10GB per billing period last August. 

If I exceed 10GB since then, they throttle the bandwidth down to a painfully slow data rate (kilobytes/sec) where you really can't do any high speed surfing anymore for the duration of the billing period..about all you can do is look at your email and any text sites such as CMF.

http://www2.windmobile.ca/wind docs/wind-fair-usage-data-050111.pdf

I monitor my monthly data usage, so I know when I'm about to exceed 10Gb. They also send you a warning message.

( quote from the wireless fee contract guidelines cbc site, provided by SAGS above)


> Under advertising guidelines in the draft code, *wireless providers would still be able to advertise plans with some limits as "unlimited,*" but would have to explain "whether there are limits to the 'unlimited' plan and whether the service provider retains the discretion to move the consumer to a 'limited ' plan if usage limits are exceeded."


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> Zilence mein Fraulein


Natürlich, mein Meister! :02.47-tranquillity:

Auf Wiedersehen!


----------

